# Keggy Drink Systems 12.5l Kegs



## adraine (18/6/12)

Hi guys i would just like to pick your brains to see if anyone knows anything about Keggy Drink Systems 12.5l Kegs.

I have been showed one by a friend h34r: and they look as though they they have a self contained co2 cylinder.

Does anyone know where to get the taps, how to open, recharge with co2?





















I have searched the internet and have only found this:




I have emailed Micro Matic about these this morning.

Any help would be good.


----------



## adraine (18/6/12)

Just realised i have posted in the wrong area.

Mods may want to move.

Sorry.


----------



## pigroaster (18/4/18)

adraine said:


> Hi guys i would just like to pick your brains to see if anyone knows anything about Keggy Drink Systems 12.5l Kegs.
> 
> I have been showed one by a friend h34r: and they look as though they they have a self contained co2 cylinder.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever get answers because I am trying to find the secret to removing the spear at the top.


----------

